# VIENNA: An Artistic Smorgasboard!!



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

apinamies said:


> City of komissar rex.


Watch out, gangsters! 

Once again, beautiful shots here!


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Absolutely great shots!
More please...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Some more images taken in the old city beforing venturing beyond the ring road!















































Let's look at a few images of the Leopoldmuseum, inside the aptly named Museumsquartier. Fans of Schiele shouldn't miss it!


















































































Milo, which I found to be the cutest place to eat in the Museumsquartier (what I saw, anyway. The place is huge!)



















A few pics of the newer (Western) façade of the Hofburg (imperial palace complex) and the Kunsthistorisches Museum with its statues of Emperors, including Maria Theresia






















































































































Finally, let's have a look at Austria's spectacular main Parliament building


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

:applause:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Just beautiful! The detail on some of the buildings is amazing, and it really shows how wealthy the Austro-Hungarian Empire was. Pity it doesn't still exist today


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

An update for the gorgeous Austrian capital, which by the way is always getting top rankings for its balance of quality of life and culture

First off, some random Art Nouveau/Jugendstil facades and details...













































































































I went to visit the Votive Church right on the only day of the week when it's closed hno:... but I still took a couple of shots of the facade and of the pretty, neighbouring Roosevelt square.


















































































A few other random shots, including the old university buildings























































The beautiful, gigantic city hall, and Hofburgtheater, right across the street

[


----------



## lophophora (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice thread....love your pics, thanks. kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great photos.....thanks for sharing.:cheers1:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's go back to the narrow streets of the old city, where the concentration of beautiful buildigns is amazing, even if not much is left of medieval times...








































































































































Of course, being in a former Catholic imperial capital means a church is never far away, and the almighty Cathedral pretty much looms over everything else!
Not sure which one the first one is, maybe Maria am Gestade?



























































































Aaaah... Vienna and its cafés, a definite must! Ignore the mermaid which is now to be seen here and there... This one below is Café Diglas, just east of the cathedral.




























Some of the streets and alleys in the old city. Very atmospheric!


















































































Lots of cute shops in the old town, of course. A lot of them aren't cheap!



















Finally, Frasiskanerplatz, one my favorite spots and serious contender for cutest square in Vienna.


----------



## GreenEco (Nov 16, 2009)

is this what Berlin would have looked like if it weren't for the war?


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Classical Vienna is beautiful...caryatids and columns galore. The ancient greeks and romans would be impressed!


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

There is so few comments here because you simply cannot find words for this beauty 

Fantastic impressions. Great work mate.

Too bad many other citys which had those details and structure too
smoothened their buildings and killed much of the decoration and stucco after the war (adding to war destruction itself of course..).


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

:bow: Just awesome!!! Definitely one of the most beautiful cities of this planet!
Thanks so much for your amazing photos! :cheers:


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

These pictures are excellent. The National Gallery of Victoria in Melbourne had a good exhibition on Art & Design in Vienna last year.It featured works by Klimt and Schiele with paintings of masterplans for Vienna - fascinating.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

fantastic city, spent 4 weeks there a few years ago. Really has it all. Great pics btw


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

GreenEco said:


> is this what Berlin would have looked like if it weren't for the war?


this is how berlin would have looked like






still different imo.
vienna reminds me more of paris and prague

awesome pics btw :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

hmueller2 said:


> still different imo.
> vienna reminds me more of paris and prague:


Paris and Prague are two totally different looking cities in my opinion!
I would say the architecture of Vienna is more similar to the ones of Prague and the colours are more similar to Paris. But this is just my subjective opinion.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really beautiful photos from Vienna....:cheers:


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful pics and city kay:
Thanks !


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

:applause:

awesome!!!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice to see you came back again 
Thanks for all of those beautiful shots. Hope there will be more to come...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of the old town...

The Graben is the long square –really, more like a broad street—linking the Imperial palace with St. Stephen’s Square. 


























On your way to the palace from the square, you’ll see this big-domed church, Saint Peter’s. The baroque beauty is totally worth the detour!































I recommend staying in the inner city, so you walk by the Hofburg or some other grand monument every day, on your way to other attractions. 














This side building of the imperial palace is part of Austria’s National library and includes the Globe Museum and the Esperanto museum. I hadn’t heard about Esperanto in a while. Maybe it really is worth learning?






























Saint Savior’s Square is one of those “hidden” squares everyone knows about, but few are visiting at any given moment. 
















The focus of the square is the gothic Saint Savior church, of course. 





















More impressions of the Old City.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Vienna seems so richly decadent - in contrast to the perceived austrian character. Great pictures.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Checking out more of the old city now...

The old city hall is tiny, especially compared with the humongous, newer one built on the Ringstrasse, but it feels like one of those out-of-the-way discoveries. I shared the space with only a couple of office workers. A pretty facade and some nice rooms!




























Viennese cafés.. from the super traditional to the cutting-edge... yummy!










More architecture and details in the old town





















The Old Armoury, on the Am Hof square.





Also on Am Hof, the Church of the Nine Angel Choirs, most commonly known simply as the Kirche am Hof...









Street scenes











The beautiful Jugendstil Ankeruhr







You don't have to be an opera fan to enjoy the opera in Vienna. It's an essential part of the experience! 























Of course, you don't _really_ have to dress up to go the opera in Vienna, but you might want to! Some really nice outfits that night, including Japanese couples in full, formal kimonos.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Check out the amazing interior of the City Hall!





































Just South of the City Hall, past the Parliament complex, you'll see the Palace of Justice, yet another magnificent building on the Ringstrasse. 





















You can also take an elevator to the top-level canteen and enjoy the views over Parliament and adjacent areas!

















Let's keep moving South and West and stop for a break at the Museums Quarter. 









Right behind the Museums Quarter you'll get to Spittelberg, part of the Neubau district. The whole area is one of Vienna's most creative. 





























































Random impressions....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for this superb impressions of Vienna!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed, great set of pictures with an eye for details! kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Graben, on a cloudless morning, before the tourist onslaught :lol:

I love Viennese Jugendstil... but who doesn't? 















Impressions from the old town, mostly



































Not unusual in Vienna: two very different great places in the same tiny little street, The Saint Anna church and the House of Music. 

















The super touristy and popular Demel confectionery and café. Fancy! 
GREAT chocolate here, too!











You don't really have to know German to enjoy the Theater museum: the palace, the frescoes, the architectural models and costumes, and a Klimt masterpiece! :cheers:























Let's cap the day with a Vienna specialty: Classical music at the Kozerthaus.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A superb Vienna mix! kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Vienna's Old Town*

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Concert in Mozart's House*

Mozart actually lived in a dozen places in Vienna, but the "official" Mozarthaus also houses what is apparently the longest-running concert venue in town. The quality of the performance and the somewhat cheesy outfits worn by the musicians, made this feel a bit like a tourist trap, but the beautiful frescoed walls and ceilings of the Sala Terrena and the intimacy of the setting made up for that. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Litte Greece in the Old Town*

The small area around Griechengasse ("Greek Alley") was the center of Vienna's Greek community at the turn of the 20th Century. Their beautiful Holy Trinity church is a very bourgeois, restrained example of orthodox Greek architecture. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr




Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Otto Wagner's ART NOUVEAU structures*

Also on Karlsplatz, you can see the pavillions created by Otto Wagner as railway facilities. Wagner was one of the most prominent members of the Viennese Sesession, the local modernist movement that joined plastic artists, architects and writers. While other modernist hubs elsewhere in Europe emphasized nationalist and local aspirations (Catalonia being the most prominent instance), theirs was the most intellectually influencial and cosmopolitan art nouveau movement (generally named Jugendstil in German). This is probably because Vienna was still the heart of a sprawling, multi-lingual and multi-ethnic empire. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

On the opposite site of the Ring Road (Norteast corner), Wagner's Postal Savings Bank is a clear representation of how much the Viennese intellectual and economic establishment embraced the movement. The contrast with his Pavillions is total: the bank is much more restrained and geometrical. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*KARLSKIRCHE*

The church of Saint Charles on the namesake square is Vienna's largest and most magnificent religious baroque building. The unusual columns flanking the façade are inspired by the Trajan column in Rome. This is a votive church, that is, built to atone for the sins that presumably caused the last great plague in the 18th Century. So it is appropriately decicated to St. Charles Borromeo, the Italian priest who became famous as a supposed plague healer. The huge church dominates its neighborhood, just beyond the central Ring Road. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

I was both lucky and unlucky to visit during restoration of the celing frescoes. Unlucky because the scaffolding covered a large part of the dome, and lucky because a temporary lift was installed, allowing visitors to go up for a closeup view of the restoration work. It's hard to tell from below, but because of the distance separating viewers from the ceiling, characters in frescoes (at least those of the late baroque) have large, cartoonish features with big, intense eyes and over-the-top attitudes and poses so that people down below can clearly see what's going on. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*The Old Town*

Vienna Old Town

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I very much enjoyed to see my hometown through your eyes, Alejandro!
Wonderful pics, you are a great photographer! :applause:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! wonderful city....baroque at it best.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Altstadt*

And more of the old town

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Dominikankirche*

The Dominican church, with its distinctly Roman façade. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Akademie der Wissenschaften*

The Austrian Academy of Sciences is housed in a former building of the University. Not bad for presenting your disertation, I think. Better than any boring classroom!

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Jesuitenkirche*

The Jesuit Church is one of Vienna's most impressive and wouldn't be out of place among Rome's most ornate. Indeed, the Jesuits were in charge of enforcing the mandates of the Counterreformation, including its emphasis on the importance of imagery and scholarship. This was especially important for the Austrian establishment, since many parts of the Empire were being lost to the Reformation. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Doktor-Ignaz-Seipel-Platz*

On the North-East corner of the Old Town, Doctor Ignaz-Seipel Square, is a little, charming open space dominated by the large Jesuit Church. The square, named after one of the most prominent Prime Ministers, was also a site of the University in the 18th Century. The University building here is now site of the Austrian Academy of Sciences. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Palais-Equitable*

Standing on St. Stephen's Square, gawking at the huge cathedral, you may not be inclined to notice any of the buildings surrounding it, but once you've been inside and on top of the huge church, spare a little time for lesser buildings. The Equitable Palace was built by the New York insurance company of the same name in the late 19th Century. Built by a local architect, there is nothing American about the place, which incorporates neoclassical and art nouveau elements. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Innenstadt*

Vienna's charming inner city

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for these fabulous pics of my home town, Alejandro! 

Particularly loved the impressions of Jesuitenkirche and Palais Equitable. kay:


----------



## Aluna_LoveKenya (Jul 2, 2018)

VIENNA ni nzuri sana.
Vituo vya juu katika Vienna -
Shule ya Kupanda Kihispania
Leopold Museum
Anasimamia Mfanyakazi
Stephansdom
MakumbushoQuartier

Mtu anayetembelea mahali hapa kwa mara moja, unataka kurudi VIENNA kukumbwa kwa usanifu wake na uzuri. Mimi nipenda na hilo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Wiener Secession*

Among the many buildings in the Ringstrasse, the gorgeous boulevard surrounding the old city, the Viennese Secession Building, by Otto Wagner, will definitely catch your eye!

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Mariahilfer Kirche*

The street is named Mariahilfer after the eponymous church, a baroque Seventeenth Century structure. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Mariahilfer Strasse*

Linking the old city with the main West train station, Mariahilfer strasse is the city's high street for chain shops. Pedestrianized a few year ago, the street offers good city street theater, even if you tastes are more exclusive or more discerning. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Central Vienna, off the Ring

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fine set. I especially like the Sezession set and the Mariahilfer "street theatre."


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice set of photos :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Pretty photos, more please


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics, like always, Alejandro. :applause:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Staatsoper*

The State Opera. A true Vienna institution

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Akademie der bildenden Künste*

The Academy of Fine Arts is a working training institution, from which Hitler was famously rejected --twice. The local collection of art is small, but magnificent, and it includes the famous Final Judgement tryptich by Bosh. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Neuer Markt*

Neuer Markt, a square named after the market that was established there, and currently being transformed into a pedestrian area. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Albertina*

The Albertina, named after a Habsburg royal who amassed what was Europe's largest collection of graphic art and illustration, is a museum that, despite the fact that is housed in a section of the imperial palace, is actually quite spacious and modern. Photography is not permited in its special exhibition rooms. 


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Downtown

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. I absolutely love your Vienna-photos!
And I really hope there´s much more to come.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*MÖLKER STEIG*

Just inside the old city from the university, the little Mölker Steig (Milkmen's Slope) and neighboring alleys form one of central Vienna's most charming and distinct areas, with buildings that wouldn't look out of place in the countryside. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*WINTERPALAIS*

The Winter Palace of Prince Eugene of Savoy, the foremost military leader of the Habsburg lineage is now a center for contemporary art, but the palace itself is probably the best reason to visit. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*BURGTHEATER*

Also right on the ring, and across city hall, the large marble pile of the Burgtheater is impossible to miss. What you may miss if you don't know about them, is the guided tours that show you the opulent foyers (two of them) featuring works by Klimt, and a behind-the-scenes look at the modern facilities. A bomb destroyed the main auditorium during the war, and so it is a modern place, in spite of the ornate exterior and lobbies. This is one of the most prominent theatres in the German-speaking world, where many famous 20th-Century plays have premiered. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*NASCHMARKT*

Slightly off the Ring to check out Naschmarkt, the oldest surviving market downtown. It´s famous for the weekend flea market, but I thought the produce and products on show were of really good quality, quite appropriate for this city, both bourgeois and liberal. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Lost in central Vienna

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Fantastic photography...thank you again for your impressions of Vienna.

Would still love to see more...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*HAUS DES MEERES*

Moving West from here, you'll get to the House of the Sea, a small zoo, aquarium and exhibition space housed in a former air defense tower left over from the war. 

The place was crawling with schoolchildren and the sun was out, so I decided to only visit the observation deck on top. No ticket required, if you go up the outside stairs. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*WIENZEILE JUGENDSTIL*

Beyond the market, outsiders flock here to check out the awesome art nouveau buildings that line the North side of Wienzeile avenue. These were built in the early 20th Century and some of Austria's most modern architects at the time participated, including Otto Wagner. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Southwest of the old city, in the Mariahilf District (6th District), is where you´ll find the Narschmarkt and a completely different vibe. This is a mixed-purpose area that is wonderfully dense and full of life. 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Applause - Incredible work!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for these phantastic pics, Alejandro! :applause:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Naturhistorische Museum*

The Natural History Museum looks like a mirror image of the Art History Museum, right across the park. But it's definitely a minor attraction compared with the spectacular art collection housed in its twin building. However, this is still one of the world's most prominent museums of its kind. Beyond the dinosaur bones and dead animals behind glass, the museum also focuses on early human history, the development of the earliest cultures, and non-European civilizations. This is also the fanciest building devoted to Nature I've ever seen!

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr 

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*NEUBAU *

Walking around Neubau, one of the creative areas in town.

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*NEUBAU*

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Museum für angewandte Kunst MAK

The Museum of Decorative Arts is a fairly large place just off the Ring. It's worth exploring because of its wide range: from ancient Chinese bronze urns to contemporary design. However, the real highlight, and the real reason this place is a must, is the Klimt panels. Oh, and the great café/restaurant, probably the best museum eatery in town.



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr





Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr



Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Museum für angewandte Kunst MAK*

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Old Town. An elegant, cozy and charming place to visit during the year-end holidays.

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr


Vienna, Austria by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------

